# Raw Experience



## karmastyx (Jan 9, 2022)

Just thought I would share our month of raw feeding...

We went through loads of different brands of kibble. Some our pup would not eat, most of them gave her stinky, runny poops, despite slow transitions and feeding her less and less.

We settled on a kibble called ‘Gentle’ which is pretty good, digests well and finally her poop seemed to improve. However, she was still plagued with itchiness, dandruff and poor coat quality (even with salmon oil supplement) and it costs a lot.

A dog trainer suggested that cheap raw is better than expensive kibble. Cost/time had been the main thing stopping us from going raw, but now raw was actually cheaper than the premium kibble we were buying! 

We went for a premade 80/10/10 mince with an added chicken wing, leg or thigh and 10% veggies (different mixes of veg we had; including green beans, carrots, pumpkin puree, blueberries, wheatgrass powder and pumpkin seeds).

We’ve continued to feed her morning meal as Gentle kibble, which is cold pressed. The cold pressed kibble is supposed to be able to be combined with raw because it digests at the same speed, but I read that starches change the ph level of the stomach so we are not mixing them and keep the meals 10 hours apart.

Within a short time, we have seen massive improvements. Her poop is smaller, pickupable and you can’t smell it from a mile away! Her coat is amazing and the blading eye from itching has healed, and the hair has grown back; she hardly itches at all. It may be a coincidence, but she had 3 papillomas on the inside of her lip and they disappeared withing two/three weeks of starting raw. 

She appears to enjoy eating the raw so much, sitting patently watching me prepare the meal (when it’s kibble she doesn’t even bother to get up and has to be shown the food before she even thinks about coming to her bowl). Her energy levels seem more consistent as well.

Again, this may all be coincidental (she’s 7months) but watching her eat raw seems a lot more natural and she loves it. We’ll keep the kibble meal while she’s still growing and as I refine her meals to better meet all her nutritional needs, also handy for traveling. But eventually she will be 100% raw.

Not a raw premotion, or a kibble indictment, just our experiences! Hope someone finds this interesting or helpful….


----------

